# Ziemliches NVidia / X Problem!



## Pepsmax (16. Februar 2005)

Hallo!
   Bin froh dieses Forum gefunden zu haben. Bin totales Linux Newbie und hoffe wie verrückt drauf dass mir hier jmd helfen kann..

   Verwende Redhat Enterprise Linux 3 WS
   AthlonXP 2500+
   1024MB Ram
   NForce 2 Board
   Geforce 6800GT

 Nach der NVidia Treiber Installation, die ohne probs Funktioniert hat, habe ich die XF86Config datei wie beschrieben geändert.. Load "dri" weg und Load "glx" tand sowieso schon drin.
 Wenn ich jetzt x starte, kommt erstmal das NVidia-Logo und der Lüfter meiner Geforce6800gt wird endlich leise, also scheint sich da mal was zu tun.
 Dann erscheint die Maus auf einem blauen Bildschirm und wenn dann das login Eingabefeld erscheinen sollte, wird der Bildschirm ganz weiss, das Eingabefeld hebt sich jedoch etwas ab, man kanns also erkennen.. aber alle buttons et.c fehlen und tippen kann man auch nichts... Die Maus ist dann nach wie vor vorhanden und bewegbar. Tastatur hängt sich auch nicht auf.. num et.c. funktionieren noch..
 Aber bei Gnome, bzw. X tut sich nichts weiter. ctrl+alt+backspace funktioniert genausowenig wie mit ctrl+alt+F1,2,3,4,5,6,...-taste zu einer Konsole zu wechseln.. muss dann resetten.

   Gnome mit X funktioniert aber tadellos mit den vesa treibern.
 An der Graka kanns auch kaum liegen, die funktioniert unter Windows super und vorher unter Fedora 2 hats auch mit nvidia funktioniert!

   Sorry für den langen Text.. hier sind noch die XF86Config und das x86.log:


```
# XFree86 4 configuration created by redhat-config-xfree86
   
   Section "ServerLayout"
   	Identifier	 "Default Layout"
   	Screen	  0  "Screen0" 0 0
   	InputDevice	"Mouse0" "CorePointer"
   	InputDevice	"Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
   EndSection
   
   Section "Files"
   	RgbPath	  "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"
   	FontPath	 "unix/:7100"
   EndSection
   
   Section "Module"
   	Load  "dbe"
   	Load  "extmod"
   	Load  "fbdevhw"
   	Load  "glx"
   	Load  "record"
   	Load  "freetype"
   	Load  "type1"
   EndSection
   
   Section "InputDevice"
   	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
   	Driver	  "keyboard"
   	Option		"XkbRules" "xfree86"
   	Option		"XkbModel" "pc105"
   	Option		"XkbLayout" "de"
   	Option		"XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"
   EndSection
   
   Section "InputDevice"
   	Identifier  "Mouse0"
   	Driver	  "mouse"
   	Option		"Protocol" "IMPS/2"
   	Option		"Device" "/dev/input/mice"
   	Option		"ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
   	Option		"Emulate3Buttons" "no"
   EndSection
   
   Section "InputDevice"
   	Identifier  "DevInputMice"
   	Driver	  "mouse"
   	Option		"Protocol" "IMPS/2"
   	Option		"Device" "/dev/input/mice"
   	Option		"ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
   	Option		"Emulate3Buttons" "no"
   EndSection
   
   Section "Monitor"
   	Identifier   "Monitor0"
   	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
   	ModelName	"MAG XJ810"
   	HorizSync	30.0 - 95.0
   	VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0
   	Option		"dpms"
   EndSection
   
   Section "Device"
   	Identifier  "Videocard0"
   	Driver	  "nvidia"
   	VendorName  "Videocard vendor"
   	BoardName   "VESA driver (generic)"
   	Option	"NvAGP" "3"
   EndSection
   
   Section "Screen"
   	Identifier "Screen0"
   	Device	 "Videocard0"
   	Monitor	"Monitor0"
   	DefaultDepth	 24
   	SubSection "Display"
   		Depth	 16
   		Modes	"1280x1024" "800x600" "640x480"
   	EndSubSection
   	SubSection "Display"
   		Depth	 24
 		Modes	"1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
   	EndSubSection
   EndSection
   
   #Section "DRI"
   #   Group		0
   #   Mode		 0666
   #EndSection
```
 
   Anmerkung: Das Option "NvAGP" "3" hab ich aus einem TUT auf Linux-gamers.net, funktioniert alles ohne aber auch nicht.

  Da leider das XFree86.log zu lang ist um hier zu posten, poste ich nur alle Einträge mit NVIDIA


```
(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) nVidia Corporation unknown chipset (0x0045) rev 161, Mem @ 0xe0000000/24, 0xd0000000/28, 0xe1000000/24
  ...
  (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
  (II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o
  (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
  (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
  (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
  (II) NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:14:07 PST 2004
  (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all NVIDIA GPUs
  (--) Chipset NVIDIA GPU found
  (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce 6800 GT
  ..
  (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
  (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888
  (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
  (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
  (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NvAGP" "3"
  (--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD0000000
  (--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xE0000000
  (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU detected as: GeForce 6800 GT
  (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 05.40.02.15.01
  (--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU
  (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 4X
  (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 262144 kBytes
  (II) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s): CRT-1
  (--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-1: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 400 MHz
  (--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-1: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 400 MHz
  (--) NVIDIA(0): Display device CRT-1: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 400 MHz
  (II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 30.00-95.00 kHz
  (II) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-160.00 Hz
  (II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 400.00 MHz
  (II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)
  (II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)
  (II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)
  (II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)
  (II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)
  (II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)
  (II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)
  (II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)
  (II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)
  (II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)
  (II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)
  (II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)
  (II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)
  (II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)
  (II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (width too large for virtual size)
  (II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (width too large for virtual size)
  (II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (width too large for virtual size)
  (II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (width too large for virtual size)
  (II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1200" (width too large for virtual size)
  (II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)
  (II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)
  (II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)
  (II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)
  (II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)
  (II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)
  (II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)
  (II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)
  (WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1024x768" (height 1536 is larger than
  (WW) NVIDIA(0):	  EDID-specified maximum 1200)
  (WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "960x720" (height 1440 is larger than
  (WW) NVIDIA(0):	  EDID-specified maximum 1200)
  (WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "928x696" (height 1392 is larger than
  (WW) NVIDIA(0):	  EDID-specified maximum 1200)
  (WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "896x672" (height 1344 is larger than
  (WW) NVIDIA(0):	  EDID-specified maximum 1200)
  (WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "1152x768":
  (WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (1178) not a multiple of 8
  (WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "576x384":
  (WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (589) not a multiple of 8
  (WW) NVIDIA(0): Not using mode "360x200":
  (WW) NVIDIA(0):   horizontal sync start (378) not a multiple of 8
  (**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for display device CRT-1:
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "1280x1024": 157.5 MHz, 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "1280x960": 148.5 MHz, 85.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "1152x864": 121.5 MHz, 77.5 kHz, 85.1 Hz
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "640x480": 74.2 MHz, 85.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz (D)
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "1024x768": 44.9 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 87.0 Hz (I)
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "960x600": 115.0 MHz, 91.0 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "800x600": 101.2 MHz, 93.8 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "800x600": 94.5 MHz, 87.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz (D)
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "800x600": 87.8 MHz, 81.2 kHz, 65.0 Hz (D)
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "800x600": 81.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "700x525": 92.0 MHz, 93.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "700x525": 77.9 MHz, 81.5 kHz, 74.8 Hz (D)
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "700x525": 75.5 MHz, 77.0 kHz, 70.0 Hz (D)
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "640x512": 78.8 MHz, 91.1 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "640x512": 67.5 MHz, 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "576x432": 60.8 MHz, 77.5 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "512x384": 47.2 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "512x384": 22.4 MHz, 35.5 kHz, 86.9 Hz (D)
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)
  (**) NVIDIA(0):	  Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)
  (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1280 x 1024
  (--) NVIDIA(0): Display dimensions: (360, 270) mm
  (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (90, 96)
  (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"
  (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized
  (II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture
  (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled
  (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled
  (**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled
  (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)
  
  <die letzten="" x="" log="" zeilen="">
  
  (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"
  (II) Loading extension NV-GLX
  (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized
  (II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture
  (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled
  (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled
  (**) Option "dpms"
  (**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled
  (II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL
  (==) RandR enabled
  (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
  (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
  (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
  (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
  (II) Initializing built-in extension LBX
  (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP
  (II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
  (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
  (II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont
  (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
  (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
  (II) Initializing extension GLX
  (**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"
  (**) Mouse0: Protocol: "IMPS/2"
  (**) Option "CorePointer"
  (**) Mouse0: Core Pointer
  (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
  (**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
  (**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
  (**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
  (**) Mouse0: Buttons: 5
  (II) Keyboard "Keyboard0" handled by legacy driver
  (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)
  (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "NVIDIA Event Handler" (type: Other)
  (II) Mouse0: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded
```
 

   Vielen Dank fürs Durchschauen und noch einen schönen Abend!

   Ciao,
   Max</die>


----------



## Pepsmax (17. Februar 2005)

Hab gottseidank endlich die Lösung gefunden..
 Wens interessiert..
 Options "NvAgp" "1"
 ..in der device section.. jetzt läufts..


----------

